# offshore company = εξωχώρια εταιρεία, υπεράκτια εταιρεία, ψευδοαλλοδαπή εταιρεία



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Μια και δημοσιεύτηκε το παρακάτω κείμενο του Ρογήρου σε άσχετο προς τις offshore νήμα, το αντιγράφω εδώ για ειδικότερο σχολιασμό.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 13, 2010)

Η σύζήτηση περί "υπεράκτιων" και "εξωχώριων" είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και μάλλον επιβάλλει το άνοιγμα χωριστού νήματος.
Αισθητικά, ο όρος εξωχώρια με παραπέμπει σε ελληνικά που μιλιούνται και γράφονται "πέρα από τα Φράατα":). Εύλογα, όμως, θα μου αντιτάξετε ότι αδιαφορείτε παντάπασι για τις αισθητικές προτιμήσεις μου:). 
Η "εξωχώρια εταιρία" υπάρχει σε ελληνικά νομοθετήματα (λ.χ. στον εκ των προτέρων καταδικασμένο νόμο περί βασικού μετόχου κατά Ρουσόπουλο). Αποτελεί επίσης επιλογή του φίλτατου sarant, κυρίως (όπως πιστεύω, αλλά θα μας το εξηγήσει κι ο ίδιος) γιατί βοηθά να αποφεύγονται γκάφες του τύπου "παράκτιες" εταιρίες.
Πιστεύω, όμως, ότι η λέξη είναι σημασιολογικά προβληματική: τί σημαίνει "εξωχώρια"; Και σε σχέση με τί; Προφανώς ως προς τη χώρα του νομοθέτη. Τότε, όμως, είναι απλώς αλλοδαπή εταιρία. Θα μου απαντήσετε ότι η διαφοροποίηση έχει να κάνει με το ότι η εταιρία επέλεξε έδρα για λόγους καταχρηστικούς (για να εκμεταλλευθεί ευνοϊκές φορολογικές και άλλες διατάξεις, ενώ η έδρα αυτή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο κέντρο των επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων της). Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το "εξωχώριος" δεν αρκεί, γιατί η "κατάχρηση" δεν αφορά μόνο τη χώρα του νομοθέτη, αλλά οποιαδήποτε. Μπορεί να είναι και μια εταιρία με εμπορική δραστηριότητα στις Κάτω Χώρες και έδρα στη Βρετανία.
Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους (και για άλλους που αν είχα χρόνο θα προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω με επιχειρήματα και παραδείγματα) πιστεύω ότι προτιμότερες λύσεις εν προκειμένω είναι οι εξής:
1. ή διατήρηση του παραδοσιακού και εδραιωμένου όρου "υπεράκτια εταιρία".
2. ή χρήση του νεολογισμού "ψευδοαλλαδοπή" που εξηγεί επακριβώς την έννοια (και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στην επιστημονική αρθρογραφία του νυν Υπουργού Επικρατείας, καθηγητή Χ. Παμπούκη).


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Γράφει στο in.gr για τις εξωχώριες:

*Εξωχώριες (offshore) εταιρείες* — Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά

Στην ελληνική νομοθεσία οι «υπεράκτιες εταιρίες» μετονομάστηκαν σε «εξωχώριες εταιρίες» μετά από τη θέση σε ισχύ του φορολογικού νόμου N.3091/2002. Σύμφωνα με τη διατύπωση του νόμου, ως εξωχώρια «νοείται η εταιρεία που έχει την έδρα της σε αλλοδαπή χώρα και με βάση τη νομοθεσία της οποίας δραστηριοποιείται αποκλειστικά σε άλλες χώρες και απολαμβάνει ιδιαίτερα ευνοϊκής φορολογικής μεταχείρισης».

Με το DAFEE/CFA/FHP(2000)/REV1/CONF έγγραφο του ΟΟΣΑ κοινοποιήθηκε λίστα Κρατών που έχουν χαρακτηρισθεί ως φορολογικοί παράδεισοι. Οι επιχειρήσεις θα πρέπει να ερευνούν αν η αλλοδαπή επιχείρηση από την οποία πρόκειται να προμηθευτούν αγαθά ή να λάβουν υπηρεσίες έχει έδρα σε κάποιο από πιο κάτω Κράτη ή εδάφη ώστε να εξετάζεται στη συνέχεια αν πρόκειται περί εξωχώριας εταιρείας. Η λίστα αυτή περιέχει τα παρακάτω Κράτη: Ανδόρα. Ανγκουίλα-εξαρτώμενο έδαφος του Ην.Βασιλείου, Αντίγκουα και Μπαρμπούντα, Κοινοπολιτεία των Μπαχάμες, Μπαχρέιν, Μπελίζ, Βρετανικοί παρθένοι νήσοι-εδάφη του Ην.Βασιλείου, Δομινικανή Κοινοπολιτεία, Γιβραλτάρ, Γρενάδα, Γκέρνσει, Σαρκ, Αλδερνέι, Νήσος του Μαν, Τσέρσει, Λιβερία, Πριγκιπάτο του Λιχτενστάιν, Δημοκρατία των Μαλβίδων, Δημοκρατία των νήσων Μάρσαλ, Πριγκιπάτο του Μονακό, Μοντσεράτ, Δημοκρατία του Ναούρου, Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες, Νίουι, Παναμάς, Σαμόα, Δημοκρατία των Σεϊχέλες, Αγ.Λουκία. Ομοσπονδία του Αγ.Χριστόφορου και Νέβις, Παρθένα νησιά των Η.Π.Α. κ.α.
Περισσότερα εκεί.​
Στο Οικονομικό του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη και του Σταυρακόπουλου:

*offshore companies. *Εξωχώριες, υπερπόντιες, υπεράκτιες εταιρείες. Αναπτύσσουν τραπεζικές, εμπορικές, επενδυτικές (αμοιβαία κεφάλαια κλπ.), ναυτιλιακές κλπ. δραστηριότητες σε τρίτες χώρες, εκτός της χώρας εγκατάστασής τους. Προσπαθούν να επωφεληθούν από τον χαμηλό (πολλές φορές μηδενικό) συντελεστή φορολογίας επί των εργασιών και των κερδών, να αποφύγουν τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους της χώρας καταγωγής τους, τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, τη δημοσιότητα κλπ. Στη γενική αυτή κατηγορία, πολλοί συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τις shell corporations. Αναπτύσσουν σημαντική δραστηριότητα και στην Κύπρο. Δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να ενεργούν συναλλαγές με τους ντόπιους κατοίκους ή επιχειρήσεις. Στην Ελλάδα λειτουργούν περίπου παρόμοιες εταιρείες με βάση τον Νόμο 89, που προβλέπει απλώς ελάχιστες δαπάνες $50.000 ετησίως. Βλ. και tax haven.​
Στο λεξικό του Ινστιτούτου Εργασίας της ΟΤΟΕ εδώ.

*Offshore (OS) = υπεράκτιος, εξωχώριος.* Διεθνής όρος που δεν σημαίνει μόνο εκτός της δικαιοδοσίας του κράτους υποδοχής αλλά και εκτός των φορολογικών ρυθμίσεων που ισχύουν στο κράτος του κατοίκου ή του πολίτη.

*Offshore financial centres and offshore companies = υπεράκτια χρηματοπιστωτικά κέντρα και υπεράκτιες εταιρίες*. Αναπτύχθηκαν στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ’60 σε χώρες με ελαστικό κανονιστικό και φορολογικό καθεστώς όπως απουσία συναλλαγματικών ελέγχων, μη φορολόγησης των τόκων των καταθέσεων μη μονίμων κατοίκων και αυστηρή τήρηση του φορολογικού και τραπεζικού απορρήτου, εξ ου και ο όρος «φορολογικός παράδεισος». Κατά κανόνα, οι ξένες τράπεζες που εγκαθίστανται σε αυτά δεν συμμετέχουν σε τοπικές συναλλαγές αλλά μόνο σε διεθνείς δραστηριότητες και πράξεις όπως αποδοχή και διαχείριση καταθέσεων και παροχή δανείων σε μη μόνιμους κατοίκους. Oι καταθέτες απολαύουν υψηλότερου επιτοκίου και οι δανειoλήπτες επιβαρύνονται με χαμηλότερο επιτόκιο λόγω του μικρότερου λειτουργικού κόστους που οφείλεται στη μηδενική ή οριακή φορολόγηση των κερδών και μερισμάτων και της απουσίας δύσκαμπτων και γραφειοκρατικών μηχανισμών λόγω της απορύθμισης της τραπεζικής διαμεσολάβησης και της απουσίας ελέγχων. Οι υπεράκτιες εταιρίες έχουν την έδρα τους στα υπεράκτια χρηματοπιστωτικά κέντρα και αναπτύσσουν τη δράση τους σε άλλες χώρες προκειμένου να αποφύγουν τις δυσμενείς κανονιστικές και φορολογικές διατάξεις της χώρας καταγωγής και ανάπτυξης των επιχειρηματικών τους δραστηριοτήτων. Υπολογίζεται ότι το 2008 δραστηριοποιούνταν στην Ελλάδα 11.000 περίπου υπεράκτιες εταιρίες με αντικείμενο τη ναυτιλία, τα ακίνητα, τα σκάφη αναψυχής και τη χρηματιστηριακή και γενικότερα την επενδυτική διαμεσολάβηση. Από αυτές 1.000 είχαν την έδρα τους στα νησιά Καϋμάν, 800 στη Λιβερία, 500 στην Κύπρο, 350 στον Παναμά, 300 στα νησιά Βέρτζιν και τις Βερμούδες, 250 στο Λιχτενστάϊν και οι υπόλοιπες στην Ανδόρα, τα νησιά Μάρσαλ και το Μονακό. ​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offshore_company
Στη Βικιπαίδεια παραμένει _*υπεράκτια εταιρεία*_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Αντιγράφω (κοινώς «κοπιπαστώνω») κι από παλιό, μα πολύ παλιό, Σαραντάκο (για να καταλάβουμε και τον Ρογήρο):

*Και μας φώναζε το κύμα, το φιλί δεν είναι κρίμα*

Οι εταιρείες offshore έχουν αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά "υπεράκτιες"
και "εξωχώριες". Με έναν καλό συνάδελφο δίνουμε εδώ την
εκ των προτέρων χαμένη μάχη υπέρ του 'εξωχώριες' (που ήταν
και ο παλαιότερος όρος) διότι το 'υπεράκτιες' ακούγεται κάπως
κωμικό σε χώρες που δεν βρέχονται από θάλασσα. Μάταιος
κόπος, διότι το υπεράκτιες, επειδή είναι πιο κοντινό στο
πρωτότυπο, τείνει να επικρατήσει.

Τελικά όμως συνέβη το αναπόφευκτο. Φάτσα-κάρτα βλέπω στη
χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία (20.2.2001) πρωτοσέλιδο:
"Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση σε τρεις παράκτιες δικές του εταιρείες"
έδινε κάποιος κατηγορούμενος για σπέκουλες στο χρηματιστήριο.
Το ελαφρώς δυσνόητο λοιπόν υπεράκτιες έγινε από τον συντάκτη
ύλης 'παράκτιες' -στην ακρογιαλιά, εκεί που σκάει το κύμα, 
ήταν οι εταιρείες αυτές, οι φούσκες του φλοίσβου.

Τελικά, όπως είπε κι ο συνάδελφος, για να διαβάσεις σήμερα εφημερίδα
πρέπει να ξέρεις αμερικάνικα, να μεταφράσεις τον "ελληνικό" όρο
στα αμερικάνικα και, με τη βοήθεια του θεού, να καταλάβεις.​
Να σημειωθεί ότι τότε ο Σαραντάκος έγραφε ακόμα πατώντας το κουμπί του Enter κάθε φορά που η γραμμή έφτανε σε ένα δικό του νοητό όριο, επιβάλλοντας τις δικές του στήλες μέσα στο πλαίσιο του ιστοπλοϊκού (μπράουζερ), πράγμα που διαόλιζε κάποιους (κάποιον κάποτε).


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Είναι πάντως αστείο που οι Γάλλοι, αφού μας έδωσαν το _εξωχώρια_ μέσω _extraterritoriale_, τώρα τη λένε *société offshore*!

Σημείωναν κάποιοι Γάλλοι (και αντέγραφε μια κοπέλα στο ProZ), αλλά κανείς δεν τους άκουσε:
L'adjectif _extraterritorial_, qui s'écrit sans trait d'union, s'emploie pour parler d'un établissement financier, d'une activité bancaire ou financière, d'un investissement, etc.
Les expressions _offshore_, _off-shore_ et _off shore_ sont à éviter, car elles entrent inutilement en concurrence avec le terme français déjà existant.​


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2010)

Κοινοπολιτεία των *Μπαχάμες*;
Δημοκρατία των *Σεϊχέλες*;

Για να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ:
ο βιότοπος των *Πρέσπες*
το λιμάνι των *Οινούσσες*

Οι *Βρετανικοί παρθένοι νήσοι* του in.gr είναι τα *νησιά Βέρτζιν* του Ινστιτούτου Εργασίας της ΟΤΟΕ; Είναι μήπως η βρετανική κτήση δίπλα στα *Παρθένα νησιά* των Η.Π.Α.


----------



## Themis (Jun 14, 2010)

Δεν έχω την ίδια άποψη με τον Ρογήρο. Παραδέχομαι ότι η απόδοση που παραπέμπει καλύτερα στο νόημα είναι ο νεολογισμός «ψευδοαλλοδαπή». Το θέμα των οφσόρ είναι όμως παλιό και ο όρος δεν προτάθηκε εγκαίρως. Ας σταθούμε λοιπόν στη σύγκριση των αποδόσεων εξωχώρια και υπεράκτια.

Ολίγη αισθητική σαν ορντέβρ. Κανείς δεν τη θεωρεί καθοριστικό στοιχείο, σίγουρα όμως μετράει κι αυτή. Αλλά de gustibus άστα να πάνε. Εμένα π.χ. δεν με ενοχλεί να βρίσκεται η λέξη πέραν των Φραάτων, αν εκεί μπορεί να συγχρωτιστεί με την εγχώρια και την επιχώρια (οι οποίες αγνοώ πότε εξορίστηκαν). Το εντεύθεν των Φραάτων υπεράκτιος είναι εκείνο που θα πρέπει να έχει τον νου του στα πάρθια βέλη, γιατί δεν φτάνει που το ίδιο ξηγιέται παραλία, αλλά θα συγχρωτιστεί αναπόφευκτα με τον παράκτιο (αν όχι και τον υπερπόντιο) και άντε μετά να μη σου ψέλνει ο Σαραντάκος για κύματα και φιλιά.

Η κριτική για το εξωχώρια κατανοητή. Αλλά νομίζω ότι οι όροι δικαιούνται κάποια ισοπολιτεία. Πέρα από το ότι δεν είναι τόσο αυτονόητο να περιμένουμε να δηλωθεί ικανοποιητικά το νόημα από την ίδια τη λέξη (πόσοι όροι το πετυχαίνουν;), ποια από τα προβλήματα της εξωχώριας λύνει η υπεράκτια; Και το κυριότερο: για ποιες ακτές μιλάμε; Όταν ο Αυστριακός κάνει τις δουλειές του με οφσόρ στο Λιχτενστάιν, δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό να μιλάμε για υπεράκτιες (για να μην πω για το υπερπόντιες του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη και όχι μόνο, που στην περίπτωση αυτή θα θύμιζε μάλλον ποντιακό ανέκδοτο). Ο όρος υπεράκτιος, πριν τουλάχιστον εξοικειωθούμε όλοι με το νόημά του, φάνταζε μάλλον γελοίος στο αυτί μου. Ας μη νομιστεί άλλωστε ότι είναι αυτονόητα εύστοχος στις ΗΠΑ. Όταν επέτρεψαν τέτοιες εταιρείες σε αμερικανικό έδαφος (ουσιαστικά για λόγους επιδότησης εξαγωγών), όλοι καταλάβαιναν ότι ήταν οφσόρ αλλά κανενός δεν του πήγαινε (όσο επικριτικός κι αν ήταν) να το ξεστομίσει.

[Εντάξει, είμαι ώριμος πια για το σάλτο μορτάλε: θα πω στον Ρογήρο κάτι που έχει σχέση με νομικά. Αντίο κόσμε.]

Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι εντελώς παράλογο να θεωρηθεί ότι, σε σχέση με την υπεράκτια, η εξωχώρια παραπέμπει στην έννοια του εκτός περιοχής δικαιοδοσίας κάπως περισσότερο - για να το πούμε έτσι - αβρόχοις ποσί;

[Ρογήρε, λάβε υπόψη σου ότι, αν κάποιος μου πει ότι η Αργεντινή δεν θα πάρει το μουντιάλ, του κόβω την καλημέρα.]


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2010)

Θέμη, κατανοητές όλες οι ενστάσεις σου. Η διαφωνία μας έγκειται πρόδηλα στο ότι αξιολογούμε διαφορετικά στοιχεία ως καθοριστικά. :) Φύσει συντηρητικός (ως νομικός) δίνω σχεδόν πάντα προβάδισμα στην παραδοσιακή/ εδραιωμένη λύση (εν προκειμένω την υπεράκτια) χωρίς να σταθώ (καταρχήν) και τόσο στο μειονέκτημα του σοβαρού ενδεχόμενου χρήσης εσφαλμένων όρων που ακούγονται αστείοι (δηλ. της παράκτιας). Στο αισθητικό δεν δίνω πια και τόση σημασία, πες ότι τα περί Φραάτων είναι περισσότερο αστείο (ή εξυπνακίστικη αστοχία μου;)). Στην τελική, το πάρθιο βέλος θα το φάνε και οι δύο λύσεις, είτε εντεύθεν βρίσκονται είτε εκείθεν του τόπου διαμονής των Πάρθων ηγεμόνων.

Ας προσπαθήσω όμως να εξηγήσω την αντίρρησή μου στο τελευταίο επιχείρημά σου: "Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι εντελώς παράλογο να θεωρηθεί ότι, σε σχέση με την υπεράκτια, η εξωχώρια παραπέμπει στην έννοια του εκτός περιοχής δικαιοδοσίας κάπως περισσότερο - για να το πούμε έτσι - αβρόχοις ποσί;"
Ωραία, εκτός περιοχής δικαιοδοσίας ποίου; Του κράτους της έννομης τάξης-αναφοράς προφανώς. Εντούτοις, η ψευδοαλλοδαπή που εδρεύει στο Λιχτενστάιν ενώ το κέντρο των επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων της βρίσκεται στη Γερμανία συνιστά (ως προς την υπαγωγή της σε μια νομική έννοια) διαφορετική περίπτωση από την κατ' ουσία ελληνική που εδρεύει στις Μπαχάμες; Και οι δύο εμπίπτουν στην έννοια που συζητάμε, ασχέτως αν το ελληνικό κράτος, για δημοσιονομικούς λόγους, το ενδιαφέρει βασικά η δεύτερη. Υπάρχει λόγος να διακρίνουμε μεταξύ των δύο περιπτώσεων, θέτοντας ως κριτήριο το αν η ψευδοαλλοδαπή εταιρία "εκφεύγει της δικαιοδοσίας" του κράτους που νομοθετεί εν προκειμένω και όχι τρίτου (κτγμ όχι κατ' ανάγκη); Αν υποτεθεί ότι πρέπει να δώσουμε καταφατική απάντηση στο ερώτημα, πόσο εξυπηρετεί τη διάκριση ο όρος εξωχώρια; Σημασιολογικά δεν το νομίζω καθόλου. Τί διακρίνει την εξωχώρια από την αλλοδαπή, εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε συμβατικά ότι ο πρώτος όρος είναι κακέμφατος;

Πιστεύω ότι αν θέλουμε ένα νέο όρο που θα διακρίνει τις "φυσιολογικές" αλλοδαπές εταιρίες από αυτές που "δολίως" επέλεξαν έδρα η "ψευδοαλλοδαπή" είναι ακριβής στην περιγραφή και δεν επιδέχεται παρερμηνείες.

[Ο κάποιος που θα σου πει ότι η Αργεντινή δεν θα πάρει Μουντιάλ δεν πρόκειται σε καμιά περίπτωση να είμαι εγώ: ;)αν έριχνες μια ματιά στο μουντιαλικό ιστολόγιό μου θα καταλάβαινες ότι έπεσες σε φανατικό αργεντινόφιλο. Επειδή όμως απόψε είδα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το πρόγραμμα για το ποια θα είναι τα ζευγαράκια των νοκ άουτ παιχνιδιών, σου λέω με πόνο ότι, αν όλα πάνε όπως προβλέπεται, στον προημιτελικό θα έχουμε ένα ωραίο Αργεντινή-Γερμανία που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και το καλύτερο δυνατό για την αλμπισελέστε.]


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2010)

Με τις αδέξιες φράσεις στις οποίες με οδηγεί η κούραση, δεν έχω (προφανέστατα) καταστήσει σαφές ότι πίσω από τις ενστάσεις μου για τον όρο "εξωχώρια εταιρία" βρίσκεται μια θεμελιώδης αντίρρηση νομικής-ιδεολογικής φύσης.

Στο ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο (που είναι ο κλάδος που μας αφορά εν προκειμένω μια και μιλάμε για ρύθμιση εννόμων σχέσεων εκ των πραγμάτων διεθνών) κυριαρχούσε παλαιότερα (μέχρι ίσως τα μέσα του 20ού αι.) η αντίληψη ότι αντικείμενό του ναι μεν ήταν η ρύθμιση σχέσεων μεταξύ ιδιωτών, πλην όμως στο πλαίσιο συγκρούσεων μεταξύ κυρίαρχων κρατών (conflits de souverainetés). Καθοριστικό παράγοντα για το ποιό θα ήταν το εφαρμοστέο δίκαιο αποτελούσε η ανεύρεση του κράτους στη δικαιοδοσία του οποίου έπρεπε να υπαχθεί η έννομη σχέση. Η αντίληψη αυτή (που εν πολλοίς επέβαλε τους κανόνες θετικού δικαίου στον τομέα αυτό) είχε ως συνέπεια μια προσέγγιση που παραγνώριζε εντελώς τις όποιες προσδοκίες των ιδιωτών-υποκειμένων δικαίου, υπολογίζοντας αποκλειστικά τα συμφέροντα κρατών. Σαφώς, επρόκειτο για παράδοξο με τα μέτρα τις εποχής μας, καθώς μιλάμε για ρύθμιση σχέσεων μεταξύ ιδιωτών. Σε παλαιότερες εποχές, όταν η διεθνής κίνηση προσώπων, επιχειρήσεων και κεφαλαίων ήταν περιορισμένη, η προσέγγιση της σύγκρουσης κυριαρχιών ήταν ίσως ανεκτή (οι υποθέσεις ήταν στο στυλ ποιό δίκαιο διέπει το διαζύγιο του Ρουμάνου κόμη και της Γαλλίδας βαρωνέσας). Όταν οι συνθήκες άλλαξαν, μεταβλήθηκε και η βασική φιλοσοφία του ιδιωτικού διεθνούς δικαίου που επιτέλους αντιλήφθηκε ότι το σημείο αναφοράς του δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλο από τα έννομα συμφέροντα ιδιωτών. Τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη, είναι εδώ και δεκαετίες κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι το ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο οδηγεί στην επιλογή εφαρμοστέου δικαίου προκειμένου να επιλύσει (έμμεσα) συγκρούσεις ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων.

Σε αντίθεση προς την ψευδοαλλοδαπή, ο όρος εξωχώρια συνιστά (έμμεσα) επιστροφή σε αντιλήψεις μιας εποχής που (θέλω να πιστεύω) ότι έχει παρέλθει. Μια αντίληψη που θα νόθευε επικίνδυνα τη σύγχρονη φιλοσοφία του ι.δ.δ.


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2010)

Ρογήρε, συμφωνούμε ότι η απόδοση ψευδοαλλοδαπή εταιρεία (την οποία έμαθα για πρώτη φορά από εσένα σ' αυτό το νήμα) είναι νοηματικά πληρέστερη από τις άλλες δύο, αλλά είναι άγνωστη ή σχεδόν άγνωστη μέχρι τώρα. Είναι επίσης φανερό ότι οι δύο άλλες είναι ευρύτερα γνωστές, έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί και δεν μπορούν να αγνοηθούν. Από την άποψη της ορολογίας λοιπόν, το θέμα έχει διευθετηθεί. Απομένει η προσωπική προτίμηση και η συνεκτίμηση της χρησιμοποίησης του ενός ή του άλλου όρου σε νομοθετικά κείμενα.

Δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ λοιπόν, αλλά πραγματικά μένω με την απορία γιατί συνδέεις το θέμα τόσο καθοριστικά με το ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο. Εδώ το κρίσιμο είναι η σχέση τους με το κράτος ως fiscus. Και οι οφσόρ είναι παντού εξωχώριες ως προς τη φορολογία και, με αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο, είναι παντού εγχώριες ως προς τα υπόλοιπα. Το θέμα δεν είναι νομικό. Η επέκταση των οφσόρ είναι ένας από τους βασικούς μηχανισμούς κατάλυσης του λεγόμενου κοινωνικού κράτους, κατοχύρωσης της αρχής ότι οι πολύ πλούσιοι δεν πληρώνουν φόρους και εμπέδωσης του γεγονότος ότι οι υπόλοιποι αφήνονται στην τύχη τους. Οπότε; Ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο ή δημόσια διεθνής αδικία;


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2010)

Ρογήρε, ξέχασα να διευκρινίσω ότι βεβαίως και ήξερα τις ποδοσφαιρικές σου συμπάθειες. Το περί Αργεντινής δεν ήταν τοποθέτηση επί των ποδοσφαιρικών, ήταν έκκληση για επιείκεια. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2010)

Επιμένω να συνδέω την υπόθεση των υπεράκτιων/ εξωχώριων/ ψευδοαλλοδαπών με το ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο (;)με κίνδυνο να φανώ πιστός δούλος του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, ενώ αυτό δεν ισχύει στο ελάχιστο) διότι:

1. Δεν θεωρώ πρακτικά προτιμότερο να καταλήξουμε σε δύο λύσεις ορολογίας, μία για το ι.δ.δ. και μια για το δημόσιο/ φορολογικό.

2. Ο όρος θα έχει πεδίο χρήσης πρωτίστως το ι.δ.δ. (μόνο μία πτυχή της ιστορίας ενδιαφέρει, έστω και πάρα πολύ, το δημόσιο).

3. Το ψευδοαλλοδαπή έχει, εκτός του πλεονεκτήματος της ακρίβειας, και αυτό του να μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κακέμφατο, εξίσου αν όχι και περισσότερο από την "εξωχώρια", πράγμα που είναι το βασικό ζητούμενο και από τη σκοπιά του Δημοσίου ως fiscus.

4. Το γεγονός ότι ο όρος "ψευδοαλλοδαπή" αποτελεί νεολογισμό δεν θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί αποτρεπτικό παράγοντα, διότι ο σχηματισμός του δεν προσκρούει σε κανένα κανόνα (γραμματικής ή άλλον). Μένει απλώς να τον διαδώσουμε (δειλά-δειλά προτείνω μήπως θα ήταν δυνατό να μπει στον τίτλο, έστω και ως τρίτη στη σειρά απόδοση). Άλλωστε. έχουμε δεχτεί ως και νεολογισμούς-εξαμβλώματα ελλείψει άλλου όρου. Τούτος εδώ ο κακομοιρούλης θα μας πείραζε:);


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Μένει απλώς να τον διαδώσουμε (δειλά-δειλά προτείνω μήπως θα ήταν δυνατό να μπει στον τίτλο, έστω και ως τρίτη στη σειρά απόδοση).



Ω ναι. Μέχρι και *ψευτοαλλοδαπή* θα γράψω εδώ για να δίνει εύρημα (εδώ τις «ψευδόφιλες» τις έκανα _ψευτοφίλες_).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Nickel!:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2016)

Πήξαμε αυτές τις μέρες να βλέπουμε τις εξωχώριες να γράφονται με τις εξής διαφορετικές μορφές:

offshore
off shore (Ας σημειωθεί ότι το συνηθισμένο αγγλικό είναι σε μία λέξη)
οφ σορ, οφ-σορ, οφ σόρ
οφσόρ

Προτιμώ το τελευταίο, σε μία λέξη, που δείχνει και πού ρίχνουμε τον τόνο.

Γι' αυτό παίρνει χαμηλή βαθμολογία ο τίτλος της Αυγής που δεν έκανε στις οφσόρ ό,τι έκανε στο οφσάιντ:

*Οφσάιντ με τις off shore*
http://www.avgi.gr/article/6573295/ofsaint-me-tis-off-shore

(Άσε που δεν ήταν οφσάιντ, αλλά φάουλ.)


----------

